# Late night speaker design



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

What do you think of this: "Mini-towers", say 9" by 9" by 40" using the 7" Dayton aluminum driver with some tweeters. Haven't thought of what tweeters yet.

Do you think that would sound ******, or does it model okay?


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

Some of the dudes on the PE board have designed a few different towers using multiples of the 7" Dayton aluminum drivers, and they really like them.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

WillyD said:


> Some of the dudes on the PE board have designed a few different towers using multiples of the 7" Dayton aluminum drivers, and they really like them.


Links? Because I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/pete_schumacher/

Search "DA175" on the PE forums, and you'll find plenty of posts.


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

The DA175 are great drivers for the money. 

Check out www.zaphaudio.com he has a budget MTM using those drivers.
http://www.zaphaudio.com/BAMTM.html

Also check out these at the Parts Express:
http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/vht/index.htm
http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/tubular/index.html


----------

